

How to name your company - arshadgc
http://arshadchowdhury.com/1650-how-to-name-your-company/

======
marcosscriven
Agreed about the '.com', but if you're outside the US I think it's worth
buying the domain in your own country's TLD too.

My own company I went with Aboxo, as it was a unique Googleable term, and made
a short .com name I could actually get. But having second thoughts as most
people's response is 'Ab-what?'

